# W3c



## cameeel (22. Januar 2005)

Wär jemand so nett mir nen direkten Link zu geben, damit ich meine Page prüfen kann?
    Ich find da nix, gibts das ganze eignetlich nicht auf deutsch?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (22. Januar 2005)

http://validator.w3.org/ 

... Google spuckt das mit den Begriffen W3 und validator recht fix aus... 

Gruß
.


----------



## hpvw (22. Januar 2005)

Auf der Seite des w3c gibt es links einen Link zum HTML-Validator und zum CSS-Validator.
Rechts gibt es einen Link für Translations (=Übersetzungen).
Von da kommt man auf die deutsche Übersetzung.
Die Validatoren gibt es vom w3c meines Wissens nicht auf deutsch.

Guß hpvw

PS: Ein besonders einfacher Weg ist das Webdeveloper-PlugIn für Firefox. Damit kannst per Klick in der Symbolleiste Deine Seiten validieren.


----------



## cameeel (22. Januar 2005)

Ah danke, das hab ich gescucht 
  Könnt mir jetzt noch jemand sagen was der unterschied zwischen:

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN"
    "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
 
 und
 
 <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
    "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
```
  ist?


----------



## redlama (24. Januar 2005)

Einfach erklärt würde ich sagen, dass Transitional im Gegensatz zu Strict die etwas "weichere" Version ist und ein paar Dinge mehr zulässt.
Normalerweise gibt es eine starke Trennung zwischen Inhalt (HTML) und Layout (CSS). Und wenn ich mich nicht total irre, dann lässt Transitional auch Layout im HTML Code zu, Strict jedoch nicht.
Bei XHTML 1.0 Transitional kann man z. B. <table align="left"> definieren, bei Strict ist align im <table> nicht erlaubt.
Also falls Du nicht ganz so "konsequent" sein willst, empehle ich Dir Transitional.
Aber warum willst Du nur HTML 4.01 valide sein?
Ich habe meine Seite z. B. XHTML 1.0 Transitional valide programmiert!
Der Standard ist ein wenig "neuer" und "zukunftsorientierter".

redlama


----------



## Gumbo (24. Januar 2005)

Der Hauptunterschiede zwischen einer „Transitional“ und „Strict“-Variante ist, dass die „Strict“-Varianten zurück zum ehemaligen Grundgedanken einer Auszeichnungssprache zurückkehren.

So sind in der XHTML-1.0-Variante „Strict“ keine Präsentationselemente oder -attribute zulässt. Desweiteren sind bestimmte Elemente nur noch bzw. nicht mehr in gewissen Elementen zulässig.
Weitere Informationen zu den Unterschieden zwischen den XHTML-1.0-Varianten „Transitional“ und „Strict“:
Comparison of Strict and Transitional XHTML
XHTML: Differences between Strict & Transitional


----------



## cameeel (24. Januar 2005)

Von xhtml wollt ich eigentlich gar nix wissen weil ich das sowieso net kann :suspekt:, ich programmiere nur in html, css, php, mysql.
   @ redlama:
   Wiso soll ich meine page xhtml valide machen wenn ich die Sprache nicht kann?

 Und wie soll das mit "strict" funktionieren wenn man da keine Attribute wie align="" in ner Tabelle verwenden darf. Dann kann man ja eigentlich gar keine Page mehr programmieren (keine gute).

   Darf ich wenn ich Transitional nehem html UND CSS mischen?!


----------



## Budman (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Der Witz besteht eben gerade darin, Design und Inhalt zu trennen. Je strikter die Version Deines Doctype ist, umso weniger darfst Du in HTML formatieren. Das heisst das Design wird CSS überlassen. Z.B. bei Deiner Tabelle müsstest Du nicht in HTML das align setzen, sondern in einer CSS-Datei (damit wäre es dann valide bei Doctype Strict).

Insgesamt betrachtet sicher der bessere Weg, denn HTML ist nunmal keine "Design"-Sprache.

Gruss


----------



## cameeel (24. Januar 2005)

Ok das heißt ich nehm Transitional und mach meine page mit html und css....

  Kannst du mir ein Beispiel zeigen wie ich Attribute in css in die Tabelle schreib, so etwa?

```
<td style="align: center"></td>
```


----------



## Gumbo (24. Januar 2005)

Eigentlich kann man nur mit PHP programmieren, da die anderen keine Programmiersprachen sind. Weitergehend sind Tabellen nicht zum Strukturieren oder Ausrichten einer Webseite gedacht, sondern zum auszeichnen von tabellarischen Daten.


----------



## redlama (25. Januar 2005)

cAm3eel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Von xhtml wollt ich eigentlich gar nix wissen weil ich das sowieso net kann :suspekt:, ich programmiere nur in html, css, php, mysql.
> @ redlama:
> Wiso soll ich meine page xhtml valide machen wenn ich die Sprache nicht kann?


Also erstmal muss ich da was klarstellen. Wenn Du Deine Seite XHTML valide machst, dann steht da genauso HTML Code wie sonst auch (nur das er halt valide sein muss). Das X in XHTML bedeutet nur, dass Du einen Standard nutzt, mit dem XML Dateien eingebunden werden können. Du brauchst also keine neue Sprache zu lernen.





			
				cAm3eel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und wie soll das mit "strict" funktionieren wenn man da keine Attribute wie align="" in ner Tabelle verwenden darf. Dann kann man ja eigentlich gar keine Page mehr programmieren (keine gute).


Wie das bei Strict funktionieren soll? Ganz einfach, align gehört nicht zum Inhalt, sondern zum Layout und Layout wird in einer separaten CSS Datei definiert.





			
				cAm3eel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Darf ich wenn ich Transitional nehem html UND CSS mischen?!


Ich weiß zwar nicht genau, was Du mit "mischen" meinst, aber Du kannst einige Angaben, die normalerweise in die CSS Datei gehören, in den HTML Code einbinden (Ich vermute mal, das meintest DU!?).

redlama


----------



## cameeel (25. Januar 2005)

@ redlama:
  jo das meinte ich, damit wär dann wohl alles klar für mich 

  thx auch an alle anderen!


----------

